# Ohio Medicaid Crossover Claims address-HELP!!



## fittrip (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, 

I have been trying to contact a Human being on the Ohio Medicaid provider line for over a week with no luck.  Does anyone have the mailing address for Medicare Crossover Claims for Medicaid of Ohio.  I was able to file these online until the switch to the new system.  Thanks


----------



## stephanie7480 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ohio Medicaid no longer accepts the 6780 crossovers on paper eff 06/27/11. If Medicare doesn't forward and it doesn't leave your system electronically you will have to enter it on the New MITS website. I have not done one yet but others in my office have. I think there are still several kinks to work out on their part though.

You need to select your provider (the admin has to add you with your username) then go to claims>professional claim. Enter all the data you can from there.


----------

